# Fluke



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

recommened regs for o7....5/26 to 9/10...17 inches..........8 bag limit.....JS


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Not sure if you are asking a question or not but here's the link for NJ regs.
http://www.app.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070302/SPORTS06/703020471/1017/SPORTS


----------



## Doormat (Dec 18, 2006)

That's screwed up. Every year Jersey gets more fish at a lower length than neighboring states, even though Jersey exceeds it's quota almost (if not) every single year. It's time for one creel and size limit coastwide.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yeah ok*

One creel and size limit coast wid so we here in jersey can get oe fish and lose a week of the season? I don't think so.


----------



## Doormat (Dec 18, 2006)

So it all comes down to greed. That's sad.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Fish Mongers*

Why? You jealous or something move to jersey then.. Wait you think we are fish mongers here so we dont want any tree hugging fish kissing kind here to stop our fish mongering ways...  


Can't help you didn't voice the way you felt about the laws that govern the fishing industry, Everyone has a chance to show the body what they want in a regulation.. The poeple of New Jersey spoke and that is what they choose from the options given for the upcoming season.. 

Bet when you visit New Jersey to fish you love the rules and always take your far share.. Not everyone agreed to the terms and we all have to live with it or not fish for that species at all... So if you don't like it stay the hell on the other side of the river..

Did I mention stay on the other side


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

shooot we don't have it all that great in certain places like Alabama the size limit is like 13"


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Well said*

Rich, well said indeed. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Doormat (Dec 18, 2006)

Nope, not jealous. It looks like some are too myopic to see the big picture.

GREED


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*So*

We should be penalized for being in the middle of fluke central. Obviously you believe everything you read. Of course the ones that are losing out in limits ALWAYS say that we go far beyond our quota. So your comments make sense.


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*I think:*

We're going to kill a lot of fluke to get 1 keeper at 17". But, what do I know; I just been catching 3 or 4 of these rascals each time out since 1954. I don't take more than I can eat fresh and I only eat fresh. Thanks to greed and a$$hole beaurocrats my fishery has been ruined. I've seen the best - Oh by the way jet ski's suck!:--|


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

heck ... MD ocean/backbay limit was something really rediculous last year ... like 15.5 or 16 inches I think ... higher bag limits will take them out real fast as any length, as the boaters can just drift and pick them up without doing much work


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

BLUESMAN said:


> We're going to kill a lot of fluke to get 1 keeper at 17". But, what do I know; I just been catching 3 or 4 of these rascals each time out since 1954. I don't take more than I can eat fresh and I only eat fresh. Thanks to greed and a$$hole beaurocrats my fishery has been ruined. I've seen the best - Oh by the way jet ski's suck!:--|


Amen on the Jet Ski's


----------



## mike907 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Is it Me?*

Hey Doormat, I'll take 4 @ 17" year round over 8 @17" from May 26th, to Sept. 10th. Looks like you guys are going to take more fluke than us...

I'll be the first to admit I"m not the world's greatest angler, but has anyone limited out @ 16.5", let alone 17"??


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

I have limited at 17" and 17.5" and last year I had over 200 keepers and many many limits. I guess you are referring to NJ anglers but I have limited there to....Dont know what the problem you guys are having but the fish are there. I have been extending my hand to anyone that want to join me for the past 3 years and very few have come to join me...Its all good though I like flounder and get em all to myself..
Unfortunately NJ will probably never get an all year season for flounder ever again and thats why I think you get 8 a day...We in DE on the other hand take whatever they give us as long as there is no closed season...I hope they DE anglers dont change their mind on no closures.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> I have been extending my hand to anyone that want to join me for the past 3 years and very few have come to join me...Its all good though I like flounder and get em all to myself


I'll be taking you up in 2007. Some of them DE doormats are coming home to MD with me.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sounds good to me*

Hit me up if ya want.


----------



## Doormat (Dec 18, 2006)

RuddeDogg said:


> We should be penalized for being in the middle of fluke central. Obviously you believe everything you read. Of course the ones that are losing out in limits ALWAYS say that we go far beyond our quota. So your comments make sense.




Obviously, you cannot read.

Greed is taking more than your share. Check out a dictionary. 

NJ anglers have exceeded the quota year after year after year. Undoubtedly, the quota in NJ will be exceeded again THIS year too. Greedy people do not seem to care.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Ok*

Where is your proof??????


----------



## mike907 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Can't ya just feel the love?*

Hey Doormat,

We're the guys fishing and taking what we're allowed, not the ones setting the rules. Maybe you should start lobbying the people responsible instead of trying to insult guys you might be standing next to on the beach or a boat one day. What exactly has anyone in this forum done to piss you off, other than following the rules?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Post 14*

I must really be a real FHB (pardon the use) because I have not limited out with flounder in well over 10 years. Not to mention the other guys I fish with.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Doormat said:


> Obviously, you cannot read.
> 
> Greed is taking more than your share. Check out a dictionary.
> 
> NJ anglers have exceeded the quota year after year after year. Undoubtedly, the quota in NJ will be exceeded again THIS year too. Greedy people do not seem to care.


excessive or rapacious desire, esp. for wealth or possessions. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[Origin: 1600–10; back formation from greedy] 

—Related forms
greedless, adjective 
greedsome, adjective 


—Synonyms avarice, avidity, cupidity, covetousness; voracity, ravenousness, rapacity. Greed, greediness denote an excessive, extreme desire for something, often more than one's proper share. Greed means avid desire for gain or wealth (unless some other application is indicated) and is definitely uncomplimentary in implication: His greed drove him to exploit his workers. Greediness, when unqualified, suggests a craving for food; it may, however, be applied to all avid desires, and need not be always uncomplimentary: greediness for knowledge, fame, praise. 
—Antonyms generosity.

Ok I have read the dictionary.. So what is your point!! Are you saying everyone in NJ is taking more then they are allowed.. Or are you saying because we are allowed 8 fish per day, that makes us greedy.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Doormat I understand your feelings but you have to dig a bit deeper . Back when all this started we (DE) were over and NJ was under and this is why our limit is 4 and theirs 8 . With so many from NJ saying they dont limit is a good thing and other than that its not the NJ anglers at fault but way above them and they fish how they are allowed as we do. Its confusing and can get under your skin but try not to let it because alone you stand no chance in changing anything....If you wish to try to change things good for you and I will be the first one to sign a well written petition but to be honest after talking to people NJ and DE it seems they can justify about anything especially flounder regs!


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

i don't know where YOU fish (Doormat) but around here in SJersey where i've been fishin off and on for a long ass 20 years plus+++ i can count on my fingers the times we've limited out on keeper fluke -- and mostly i'm talking about all the years where 16" was the limit.

Me and my pops when we go fishin feel LUCKY if we catch even 3 keepers in primo summer flounder season between the two of us , much less limiting out. It's always the same old story -- 5 or 10 throwbacks for every keeper -- half of which probably die after being released. And there are plenty of days where we go out and don't catch ANY keepers maybe just 5 or 10 schoolies.

Greed? That's just stupid. Greed is filling your boat and keeping more than you can eat or disperse to your friends/relatives i don't know what the heck you think we're doing up here in Jersey but it ain't about greed. 

i don't know what the solution is -- maybe a ban on flounder fishin for a coupla years to let the fish get bigger -- but blamin it on NJ is just a dumb idea IMO no offense


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

bassZooKa said:


> i don't know where YOU fish (Doormat) but around here in SJersey where i've been fishin off and on for a long ass 20 years plus+++ i can count on my fingers the times we've limited out on keeper fluke -- and mostly i'm talking about all the years where 16" was the limit.
> 
> Me and my pops when we go fishin feel LUCKY if we catch even 3 keepers in primo summer flounder season between the two of us , much less limiting out. It's always the same old story -- 5 or 10 throwbacks for every keeper -- half of which probably die after being released. And there are plenty of days where we go out and don't catch ANY keepers maybe just 5 or 10 schoolies.
> 
> ...


South Jersey ? Thats where I fish and I get alot of flounder there (Stone Harbor). Smugglers cove rents boats usually May 15th We rent a boat and get flounder and trout and sometimes kings.I believe the closed season is killing you guys as far as keepers go. By the end of May here you are getting about 1 keeper per 50 or 100 throwbacks and I have seen it worse than that. My advice is to try arties and not minnows and squid or even better 2 rods 1 bait and 1 lures.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Smugglers cove updated the system and lost all pic and past reports...Was going to get some pics of us and the days catch but they are gone. That sux we had some nice flatties to 7lbs and weakies to 5lbs..Well as Smugglers Cove said "we lost all our past reports and have plenty of room for new ones!"


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Tom ... you could catch a flounder even if there was only a couple in the whole bay


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fishhead said:


> Tom ... you could catch a flounder even if there was only a couple in the whole bay


Concentration,dedication, presentation ,location and at times patience will be rewarded.. 

I also have something to say about "Throw Backs" .. I hear alot of people saying that there will be alot of dead flounder as people try for keepers. I dont think as many die as you may think....I have seen days that hundreds of throw backs were caught and dropped back in off the pier here and at low tide I have seen up to 4 dead flounder but never more than that. If people would take the time to release the fish as fast as possible and not stare at or show it off or worry about a hook then the fish would have a better chance of survival. It pisses me off when people do this especially to get their hook back...That sucks. Now remember this water is basically 4 to 5 foot deep and can be pretty warm and the fish are dropped from 10 to 12 feet and yet most do survive. Just because the fish is small it deserves the respect that all fish deserve.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*There are*

Some good spots left in the area and you are right. In these spots the artificials seem to work better than the old ham and egg trick. I also agree that yiu need to put the fish back ASAP if it is not a keeper. Quick pic if ya want then over she goes.


----------



## Doormat (Dec 18, 2006)

RuddeDogg said:


> Where is your proof??????



In the age of the internet, with the advent of GOOGLE.COM, I find your pleas of ignorance to be highly amusing, as well as a tacit admission that you have no leg left to stand on in this argument.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*No argument at all*

Just a simple question. Obviously you know it all and can make statements and acusations but can't provide any information to back it up. What ever. You must be one the there guru's. I'm sorry for my ignorance. I didn't go to the Miss Cleo class of total enlightenment. I just happen to live in this state and fish in its waters. I guess we should gone with what the surf fishing clubs wanted with a size limit of 18 inches. Please......


----------



## mike907 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Can we ban this loser?*

Reading Doormat's posts in his "home" forum, he's just as loved there as he is here. I'm guessing he's a kid with nothing better to do than try to rile up people in chat rooms. Good luck with your cyber girlfriends dude....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Well*

Before this gets out of hand. We're done.


----------

